# Exchanging AED into GBP in London



## KINGY2110 (Oct 19, 2010)

Any tips please? The exhange rates at travelex and all banks are dire.

Must be a better way


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

KINGY2110 said:


> Any tips please? The exhange rates at travelex and all banks are dire.
> 
> Must be a better way


I have found post office (online ordering) to be slightly better than travelex etc.
Only changed small amounts (£500-£2000) with them. 
Hifx or similar for larger amounts.
Over here some of the the independent exchanges in the malls offer great rates(imo). That's obviously if your coming over.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

confused.dom said:


> I have found post office (online ordering) to be slightly better than travelex etc.
> Only changed small amounts (£500-£2000) with them.
> Hifx or similar for larger amounts.
> Over here some of the the independent exchanges in the malls offer great rates(imo). That's obviously if your coming over.


Ignore, got that the wrong way round ,hence the name!!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

The Dirham is at its strongest level vs the Pound for a while, albeit not spectacularly. Why are you getting such a bad rate?

United Arab Emirates Dirham Exchange Rate Graph - British Pound - Historical Exchange Rates


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

I always avoid exchanging any Dirhams or pounds in London. I do it in Dubai either before travelling to London or after arriving to Dubai.


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

KINGY2110 said:


> Any tips please? The exhange rates at travelex and all banks are dire.
> 
> Must be a better way


Exchange it in UAE itself before you travel or if you have a bank account in GB, then just use one of the exchanges here to transfer your amount (you will find al ansari exchange or this or that exchange almost anywhere in the UAE) - transaction fee 15AED..


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I can only reiterate what others have said. Exchange in the UAE. All the UK rates are usually worse (though some people seem to still expec 5:1 when that is somewhat in the past).

If you haven't done that then use your UAE debit card at the ATM as you'll get your UAE banks' rate which is usually still better even with the charges I find.

Also if any shop (usually department stores) ask if you want to pay in pounds or AED when using your card say pounds! The rate they give is as bad as the UK Banks, by paying in pounds you again get your UAE accounts' rate.

I say this as an NBAD customer, different banks may of course have different results.


----------

